# Damn Loy Vaught and Lorenzo Williams



## BCH

Without them we would have serious cap space this summer. It hurts when guys who aren't even on the team are on the cap.


----------



## Crossword

How much are they making? And last time I heard of Loy Vaught he was a Clipper!


----------



## BCH

Lorenzo and Loy are eating about $8M in cap space this season as far as I can tell.

I can't remember if we got Vaught in the Dallas deal but I believe we did. We basically cut him like we did Strickland and Richmond after it was evident he was merely a shadow of his former self after his back surgery.


----------



## Crossword

Wow... they're untradeable too! Without that the Wizards could have made a run at Rashard Lewis, Keon Clark, Bonzi Wells, or even Mike Bibby! Nah, who am I kidding about the last one...


----------



## BCH

Bibby is a Jordan favorite. If they had the cap space I think they would have made a run for him. I doubt Bibby would want to leave Sacremento but MJ would have offered.


----------



## Crossword

Yeah, but if the Wizards say, sign 2 or 3 FA's at the same time, like sign Rashard Lewis, Bonzi Wells, and Mike Bibby at the same time (HIGHLY improbable), they immediately become contenders in the east, hell anything can happen, and Bibby could use it as an opportunity to actually win the east with the club. Just a thought though, not like it would happen.


----------



## BCH

It was all part of the MJ cleanup. Next year is the payoff. Whether anyone is signed in the FA fest, the Wizards will have a lot of flexibility.


----------



## Crossword

Ye... when are Vaught and Williams' contracts up by the way?


----------



## BCH

Off the books next year I think. It has been a while since I have seen contract info on them, but I believe the Wizards are clear of dead contracts after this year.


----------



## Crossword

Alright then think about it this way...

If the Wizards don't sign any free agents this year, they'll have $8 million AT LEAST off the books, for a FA class that includes Tim Duncan, Jason Kidd, Antonio McDyess, Jermaine O'Neal, and POSSIBLY, Andre Miller, Shawn Marion, Lamar Odom, Elton Brand, and Baron Davis, to name a few. If the Wizards can land any of those, they'd be considered contenders and maybe even favourites for the East! It may be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## BCH

It may be, but I honestly don't see the Wizards getting a big name FA next season. It just doesn't seem like it is going to happen. 

That is just my opinion. I know the theory is to go after one or more of those guys, but something tells me that the circumstances just aren't going to mesh.


----------



## Crossword

Well if MJ stays for an extra year (I mean a THIRD year), then the chances skyrocket. You have to kind of put yourself in one of those players' shoes. You are a superstar. An All Star, former All Star, or borderline All Star. You have a chance of playing with the greatest guard ever in the history of the NBA, who has won 6 championships and is still a great clutch player (not against Toronto ). There's also 4 players entering their second season (this year's rookies), and a quality young player in Rip Hamilton. Plus a solid front court of White, Jones, Brown and Haywood.

That team could go pretty far in the playoffs if you join, because of MJ's experience alone. You contributing could have people talking Finals. Would you do it? You bet I would!


----------



## BCH

Jordan staying for a third season seems like a slim chance indeed. Especially if he is relegated to 6th man this season. I think that is way of slowly giving the reins to the rest of the team. 

Tim Duncan and Jason Kidd are going to be Max guys and that means sign and trade to ensure they get what they are worth. The Wizards will not have the assets, read sizable contracts, to counter balance a sign and trade. The other guys are going to be restricted guys. We could try and lure one away, but the deal will get matched if the guy is worth us giving max non-bird money to a guy. THis would mean the deal gets matched and if the player is unhappy he gets traded much like Marc Jackson did, meaning he cannot go to the team whose offer got matched.

Like I said, I am not of the belief that anyone of note will get signed in 2003. I think this season was the season to try and grab a Bibby/Lewis. The Wizards could possibly have walked away with those guys, though Bibby's situation is different after his playoff push, if they didn't have the Vaught/Williams albatross around their necks.

That would have been an enviable young squad.


----------



## Crossword

If Jordan actually IS relegated to 6th man, I think the chances of him coming back for a 3rd year are <b>more</b> probable.

And yeah, the Wizards probably won't get Duncan or Kidd, but what about the others? Take Steve Francis for example. He's from Washington, and if the Rockets don't extend his contract this year, he'll be a FA next season. He'll probably demand a max contract, but since he's from Washington, he or the Wiz might go out of the way to sign him. For example the Wizards might make some cap clearing moves before the signing, or Franchise may settle for less. Just a thought.

Or what about other players, who probably won't get max contracts? Players like Andre Miller or Shawn Marion? IMO neither deserves a max contract, but you can make a case for both of them being snubbed of the All Star game last season. Miller has been compared to Jason Kidd. Marion is an amazing rebounder for his size, and he could probably play PF in the East.


----------



## BCH

Everytime I rue the day these two guys were born, I am going to post here. I will be posting here a lot.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz

I actually didn't think that the Lorenzo Williams signing was a bad one but the guys just couldn't stay healthy. Loy Vought was just a player stuck in the deal to make the salaries work for the Howard trade. He could have been effective is he wasn't hurt. 

NBA contracts are great if you are a player. Loy and Lorenzo are sitting home collecting 'serious' pay checks.


----------



## BCH

Your response to this thread has made me want to damn the Lo brothers once again.

Damn you Lo Williams.

Damn you Lo Vaught.

Damn you Lo Brothers.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by *BCH *
> Your response to this thread has made me want to damn the Lo brothers once again.
> 
> Damn you Lo Williams.
> 
> Damn you Lo Vaught.
> 
> Damn you Lo Brothers.


LOL :laugh:

Hey man we're stuck in the same situation too, with Hakeem and Michael Stewart... so I feel your pain!


----------



## BCH

With Lewis possibly being available and Keon definitely being available, I thought it time to curse the Lo's once again.

Damn you both.

It is a shame that MJ is still paying for the mistakes of a past regime. Have no doubt that if he wasn't handcuffed by the management mistakes of years past, we would be adding even more young talent right now.


----------



## BullsNews

> Originally posted by *BCH *
> With Lewis possibly being available and Keon definitely being available, I thought it time to curse the Lo's once again.
> 
> Damn you both.
> 
> It is a shame that MJ is still paying for the mistakes of a past regime. Have no doubt that if he wasn't handcuffed by the management mistakes of years past, we would be adding even more young talent right now.


Both Lewis and Keon, if they go anywhere, will go for the MLE- any regrets on spending most of it on Hughes now?

It seems that the Wiz could have gotten Hughes later on, and maybe Lewis or Keon would have jumped at the chance to play with (and then for) MJ for the same money they'll get anywhere else?


----------



## BCH

I wanted Hughes. I thought the Wizards needed an athletic PG first and foremost. I think Hughes fills the bill perfectly.

Would I like Lewis? Sure. I could deal with Keon as well. I am highly suspect that Lewis signs for the mle. Keon has no choice I think.


----------

